# World Religions (info graphic)



## Four (Mar 26, 2012)

Nope! Not a post about slavery or bible contradictions or evolution. I just found this interesting info graphic and figured you guys might appreciate it. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 26, 2012)

Interesting data. Reminds me of one of Patton's quotes I saw somebody on the forum use:
If everyone is thinking alike, someone isn't thinking.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 26, 2012)

Interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 26, 2012)

Your fancy chart is wrong!


----------



## Four (Mar 26, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Your fancy chart is wrong!



what?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 26, 2012)

Four said:


> what?



Just making fun of somebody, not important.

In all seriousness though, great basic chart.  I never heard of "irreligious" that I recall.  Frankly I don't think there's much to distinguish it from atheist.


----------



## Four (Mar 26, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Just making fun of somebody, not important.
> 
> In all seriousness though, great basic chart.  I never heard of "irreligious" that I recall.  Frankly I don't think there's much to distinguish it from atheist.



I agree that the irreligious term doesn't add anything.


----------



## Four (Mar 26, 2012)

Also worth noting, the desciption of christianity doesnt apply to all the denominations listed.

I know for a fact the Jehovah's witnesses believe jesus was on a stake, not a cross.

Also, not all believe in the trinity.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 26, 2012)

Four said:


> Also worth noting, the desciption of christianity doesnt apply to all the denominations listed.
> 
> I know for a fact the Jehovah's witnesses believe jesus was on a stake, not a cross.
> 
> Also, not all believe in the trinity.



Now that's really interesting.  What are the psychological ramifications of that image as opposed to the standard crucifix? What are the metaphoric ramifications? A writer should be mindful of the words he chooses to describe an event.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 26, 2012)

Other observations:

a) 105 million pentecostals in the world....?  

b) It's funny how the southern baptists/methodists/presbyterians we all know and deal with, er uh, associate with fit into a category that is a tiny sliver in the grand scheme of things.

c) Go Samaritans!  All 745 of you!


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 26, 2012)

That is a very cool graphic Four. Thanks for posting it.


----------

